# Barely enough



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It was pretty tight but worked out. It was hard to spin a wrench.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Then osha shows up and fines you 50k for no hard hat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Then osha shows up and fines you 50k for no hard hat.


More like he needs a nose gaurd than a hard hat!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good thing you're not {300} pounds....LOL.

Seriously, that is extremely difficult to work lying down. To assemble some pipe standing up requires skill and the ability to move about. Now that has to be done lying down. Not fun.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny thing is, I called the insulator and said he should be there as we install 'cause it's really tight and he better be skinny. Of course he doesn't show. Oh well.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the application?

Very cool, too..................


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i hate being the skinny guy. we should get a raise.:yes:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm skinny and strong---always got worked the most--lol


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Mechanical


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is when you need one of the new Ridgid wrenches or an old school ratchet wrench.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The rigid rapid grips are awesome.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

MegaPress would have been perfect for that application!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

h2omanipulator said:


> MegaPress would have been perfect for that application!


Who are you to say this without an intro?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Just a plumber


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

h2omanipulator said:


> Just a plumber


 Where abouts ?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Charlotte, NC - posted my intro this morning


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Are those CTS Split rings on sch 40 steel?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

h2omanipulator said:


> Are those CTS Split rings on sch 40 steel?


 Yes,what our supply house lacks in parts, they make up for in personality.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Yes,what our supply house lacks in parts, they make up for in personality.


hey, it works right? sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do :thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have used strut washers makes a slicker finish.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Should have used strut washers makes a slicker finish.


 The boss says they're to expensive and to use washers.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ironandfire said:


> The boss says they're to expensive and to use washers.


All foremen and owners hate square washers, all Journeymen order them by the 100. I swear that is the biggest battle I've fought... I love square washers.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> All foremen and owners hate square washers, all Journeymen order them by the 100. I swear that is the biggest battle I've fought... I love square washers.



There is a reason they make them. Wait until you have a inspector ask you if your hanger system is to speck. That will change the bosses mind about the cost.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> The boss says they're to expensive and to use washers.



By the time you jack with the washers you have almost made the cost difference neutral. Tell your boss to run the numbers again.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> By the time you jack with the washers you have almost made the cost difference neutral. Tell your boss to run the numbers again.


 I hear and understand ! This is just the tip of the iceberg, I've got countless examples of the mind set you've just described.


----------

